# PCGH 04/2011 kommt mit 24 Seiten starker Sonderbeilage zur Cebit 2011



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH 04/2011 kommt mit 24 Seiten starker Sonderbeilage zur Cebit 2011 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH 04/2011 kommt mit 24 Seiten starker Sonderbeilage zur Cebit 2011


----------



## B00 (18. Februar 2011)

Also mit Werbung für die C-bit
Hoffentlich lohn es sich wenigstens für PCGH


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Februar 2011)

Nix Werbung, Guide.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Heinoneon (18. Februar 2011)

Solange das Heft nicht Teurer wird, ist es mir recht.


----------



## jobo (18. Februar 2011)

Cool, danke! 
Aber mal im ernst die Titelthemen der 04 sind doch sehr öde, bis auch Crysis 2.


----------



## BikeRider (19. Februar 2011)

Heinoneon schrieb:


> Solange das Heft nicht Teurer wird, ist es mir recht.


Ich lass mich überraschen. Ich glaub aber, die Beilage wird als erstes ins Altpapier landen, weil ich mich nicht so recht für die C-Bit interessiere.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Februar 2011)

jobo schrieb:


> Cool, danke!
> Aber mal im ernst die Titelthemen der 04 sind doch sehr öde, bis auch Crysis 2.



Ehrlich? Na welche Themen fändest Du denn momentan heiß?


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

Würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren. Ich freu mich auf die CeBIT und werde den Guide sicherlich nutzen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Februar 2011)

Mit einer HD 5850 im Rechner kann man's ihm ja mal verzeihen, dass er sich nicht für "55 Grafikkarten im Test" (Retail-Modelle, nicht einfach Benchmarks!) interessiert. Wenn er wüsste, was beispielsweise eine GTX 580 reißen würde ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## xTc (21. Februar 2011)

Ich kann nur sagen, krallt euch so ein Heftchen und durchlauft die Hallen. Es wird hier und da wirklich tolle Highlights geben. 


Gruß


----------



## PEG96 (25. Februar 2011)

@pcgh-team ihr verteilt ihr auf der cebit für jeden besucher eures standes eigentlich auch wieder kleine gimmiks, wie ich meine letztes jahr waren es enermax lüfter?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

auf der Cebit hatten wir noch nie einen eigenen Stand. Aber während der Bühnenshow bei Asus gibt es viele schicke Preise.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Februar 2011)

Das mit dem eigenen Stand war/ist die Gamescom. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## das_wesen (28. Februar 2011)

Sehr zufrieden mit dem Heft, vor allem weil die Printqualität besser als in der 03er ist, dort war bei mir Seite 60 miserabel gedruckt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Februar 2011)

Bei mir sieht die Seite 60 ganz normal aus. Merkwürdig.


----------



## blackedition94 (28. Februar 2011)

Bei mir sieht die Seite 60 auch normal aus  Und die neue Print-Ausgabe ist top  Der Grafikkarten Test ist erste Sahne


----------



## das_wesen (28. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht meine Seite 60 in der 03er Ausgabe aus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Februar 2011)

Okay, die 03. Da habe ich zwar auch kein Problem, aber danke für das Bild. Das ist die einzige Seite in der 03, die so aussieht?


----------



## das_wesen (28. Februar 2011)

Ja, ist wirklich die einzige.


----------



## JuliusS (2. März 2011)

Ich finde es blöd das die Magazin Abonennten keinen Guide bekommen haben uas zeitlichen Problemen : Gibt es für diese Leute die Möglichkeite in digitaler Form an den Guide zu kommen ???


----------



## rajik (11. März 2011)

Ich fand das Heft selbst klasse, nur hat mich diese gefaltete Crysis Werbung echt genervt...habs jetzt mit klebeband gelöst


----------

